# Swelling



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Swelling. 
Hi does anyone have any recommendations on something I can use to reduce swelling on Tillys neck 
She has (soft tissue damage) from a little nip to the neck. No skin broken. 
Thanks 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Not sure how to reduce the swelling, other than a cold compress. You would need to be sure the swelling wasn't an abscess, because a cold compress could make matters worse. Is the swelling tender or sore? Maybe she has a small puncture wound that has healed over very quickly, trapping an infection inside. Both my old dog and cat had abscesses once, not at the same time, and you just could not see any wound at all.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Von said:


> Not sure how to reduce the swelling, other than a cold compress. You would need to be sure the swelling wasn't an abscess, because a cold compress could make matters worse. Is the swelling tender or sore? Maybe she has a small puncture wound that has healed over very quickly, trapping an infection inside. Both my old dog and cat had abscesses once, not at the same time, and you just could not see any wound at all.


Hi Von thanks, 
I thought it was a abscess at first Aswel but it wasn't till the nurse suggesting rough play that I remembered she was playing with a German Shepard the day before. So I'm just hoping it is that. 
Someone has suggested arnica cream. 
Suppose that wont do any harm. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I was going to suggest arnica - or just time, if there is no infection it will get better. Where abouts is the swelling? It is not near any glands is it? 
Hope it sorts itself out - but keep an eye - touch on it and if it is heated, sore or getting bigger take her straight back to the vet.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I was going to suggest arnica - or just time, if there is no infection it will get better. Where abouts is the swelling? It is not near any glands is it?
> Hope it sorts itself out - but keep an eye - touch on it and if it is heated, sore or getting bigger take her straight back to the vet.


It's at the nap of her neck by her shoulder blades. I can touch and move it and it doesn't seem to bother her. 
The nurse said the same about size getting hot or hard. Will keep a eye on it over the weekend. 

Thanks x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------

